# Help selecting the LED TV



## rajkiran (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Friends

i was looking for a LED TV for sometime now and after searching found 2 models which i think suit my budget and need but still
in confusion about which one to choose and which is better.

i have shortlisted 

1. Samsung UA32C5000
2. LG 32LE5500

there are no helpfull reviews on available on these models so can anyone help me with this? i need to know which one is better.

Thanks in advance
Rajkiran Singh


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

saw some bad review on net abt samsung model

get LG 32le5500 IMO


----------



## rajkiran (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks.. Going for LG then.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude wait for Full array LED tvs.Currently only edge lit LED tvs are in Indian market. Full array led tv are much better than "LED-LCD" tv models. 
Check out this link -->

The Truth Behind LED TVs


----------



## rajkiran (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information. the author say to wait till the end of 2011 to get a good bargain on LEDs... lets see.


----------

